
Datasaab, Swedish computer company 1954-1981 - jmkd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datasaab
======
geophile
I worked at Datasaab, in New York, in 1977. We were building a system for
tellers to use in interacting with customers. I don't remember the computer
model names, but I do remember the language -- DIL 16. It was a weird language
that looked like assembler, but was actually higher level, with lots of string
operations. I remember that my coworker built a B-tree in DIL 16. That was a
fairly new data structure at the time, and it was the first time I had
encountered it. (I thought it was incredibly elegant, and perhaps that is why
I went on to study databases in grad school.)

We deployed versions of software by loading up a 5(?) MB hard disk with our
code, and walking it over from our development office downtown, to the bank
branch that was testing it out.

I was working at Datasaab during the day, and going to grad school (NYU) in
the evenings. After a year, I left Datasaab to concentrate on my studies (at a
different school).

